# Carbs more anabolice that Protein



## chicken_hawk (Feb 2, 2015)

Recovery from resistance exercise is paramount for continual gains in strength and size. Researchers from the University of Rhode Island were interested in the role of carbohydrates and how it impacted muscle recovery in weightlifters. 



This study was a randomized two-trial experiment with subjects assigned to a low-carbohydrate and a higher-protein diet (226 grams of carbohydrate, 103 grams of protein, and 67 grams of fat) or a high-carbohydrate and a lower-protein diet (343 grams of carbohydrate, 85 grams of protein, and 62 grams of fat). Both diets were isocaloric. 



Subjects were put through a bout of maximal eccentric leg exercise and subsequently followed after the eccentric exercise in order to measure soreness, protein synthesis, and enzymatic markers of muscle damage. In the study, the low-carbohydrate group showed the largest decrement in muscle strength after eccentric exercise and therefore, it would appear that low carbohydrates have a negative impact on muscle recovery after eccentric exercise. 



This study suggests that a diet high in carbohydrates (at half of total calories), when protein exceeds the recommended daily allowance, will increase whole-body protein synthesis and reduce muscle strength loss and enzymatic activity during recovery from eccentric exercise. Therefore, dietary carbohydrate, as opposed to protein, may be the more important nutrient when the novice weightlifter is recovering from muscle damage. Finally, the increase in dietary carbohydrate must be at least five days in length and be accompanied by a protein intake above the RDA in order to be effective.


----------



## Oregonstrong (Feb 2, 2015)

Interesting, would love to read more about this.


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 2, 2015)

I believe it
My body has changed quite a bit since taking Jay's advice and really increasing my carbs


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

What people don't realize or atleast accept is when the body is in a calorie deficit even for a moment it will gladly use PRO as an energy source. The body has priorities and movement trumps anabolism every time.

Hawk


----------



## ajdos (Feb 4, 2015)

Im 6 weeks into a new diet low carbs high protein moderate fat and I actually dropped at first but now my weight is steadily going up- despite having some almost zero carb days.
A little bro science- sometimes I think its how we eat carbs and protein together that alters digestively how much protein we assimilate for muscle growth- but Im actually bigger and stronger now on low carbs vs eating my face off the 2 months before.
Weird shit- the whole diet thing is always so fascinating.


----------



## Sully (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd like to read the actual study and break down the meal timing pre and post workout. The conclusions they're drawing look a little too all-encompassing for me. 

Feed timing, specifically timing around the workout can play a significant role in recovery. As few as 30grams of high GI carbs immediately post workout can be sufficient to replenish muscle glycogen and insure quick recovery, even on a highly carb restricted diet. 

I would like to see the meals the subjects were fed pre workout and more importantly immediately post workout. That, to me, would be the difference between a good study and it being completely invalid.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 4, 2015)

LOL

High Carbs High Protein  vs.  low carbs High Protein 

Hmmm lemme think which is better


----------



## Sully (Feb 4, 2015)

I think it's highly individualized. Personally, i don't respond well to high carbs. It does very little for me in terms of muscle growth, and causes me to gain fat incredibly fast. We need to keep in mind that there are almost always trade-offs. Sure, recovery might be improved, but unless you're a power lifter was the extra fat or water weight worth it? For someone like me that's battled being fat my whole life, it's definitely not. I have a general feeling of well being on a low carb diet. Carbs just make me feel bloated and lethargic. 

And while I'm willing to agree I may be in the minority, that still doesn't make the methodology in the study valid. Bad studies with horrible methodology still come to the correct conclusion sometimes.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonder if bodybuilders have ever had fecal analysis done to see how much food is digested...then you could eat large amounts of food and go get tested to see the max amount you can feed your body and not have waste...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 5, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> Wonder if bodybuilders have ever had fecal analysis done to see how much food is digested...then you could eat large amounts of food and go get tested to see the max amount you can feed your body and not have waste...



Shitty idea. 



Personally, I get fuller and stronger and gain nicely with more carbs.  A lot more than many I know eat or they get fat.  I believe it's pretty individual, cause I'd shrivel on the little carbs some guys here have discussed as their daily intake.

Thanks for this hawk!

Grim


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't need much carbs and grow just fine with a macro split of 
P/c/f of 50-30-20


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 5, 2015)

Ya seems like sometimes I crave a ton of bacon a am eggs and only a slice of toast and other times I crave a ton of organic cornmeal pancakes and maybe just one fried egg...gotta listen to the body for sure


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 6, 2015)

Seriously tho, this co worker pulled out a bottle of digestive enzymes at lunch and I asked her why she was taking them (she has that gluten thing) and she said she had gone to the doc for a fecal analysis and it showed she wasn't digesting all of her food....kinda interesting, we spend so much time worrying about what goes in...what about what comes out lol


----------



## BigBob (Feb 6, 2015)

I think most people tend to over eat. Especially ones who aren't into fitness. Is she thin? Curios.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 6, 2015)

I do not need many carbs at all 100 grams is enough. But I am not trying to gain. If you have enough carbs then all protein is free for nitrogen retention and muscle building.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 7, 2015)

Early 90's Prison diet the "blow up diet"


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> Early 90's Prison diet the "blow up diet"



Ramen noodles, mustard, meat if some sort,and crackers, bread, or tortillas aka a spread. BTW believe it or not peanut butter goes amazing with it with hot sauce or salsa.


----------

